# Phoenix Suns @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (14-8)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 






 * @*














*Memphis Grizzlies * *(13-8) *​*Grizzlies Roster**
Grizzlies Stats* 
​


*Dec 17th, 9:00PM ET/6:00PM PT - FedEx Forum - Memphis, TN​ *


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be there. I fly out to visit some friends tomorrow and I'm taking one of them to the game. Given my history with Memphis, this one could become personal. I'll check in if I can get Internet in my hotel room.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool.



If the Suns can control the outside and Gasol, they have a fighting chance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Grizz have lost 3 in a row and last one I think was a blow out from the Lakers. Maybe we'll catch them at the wrong time. Hell, I'll take it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

As long as everyone stays healthy right now, then I'm happy.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Grizz have lost 3 in a row and last one I think was a blow out from the Lakers. Maybe we'll catch them at the wrong time. Hell, I'll take it.


I'm kind of nervous. Phil Jackson insulted their city after beating them so they'll be pissed off, looking to take it out on the first team in their sights. Unfortunately, that's us.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I'm kind of nervous. Phil Jackson insulted their city after beating them so they'll be pissed off, looking to take it out on the first team in their sights. Unfortunately, that's us.


Add to the fact that we're not in full force, and you can see that we really have our work cut out for us tonight -.-


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Grizzlies Game Thread*

:wave:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I'm kind of nervous. Phil Jackson insulted their city after beating them so they'll be pissed off, looking to take it out on the first team in their sights. Unfortunately, that's us.


Are you serious? What'd he say about their city?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Are you serious? What'd he say about their city?


He said Memphis looked like "Dresden after the war."

Which, ironically, could be also said for Jeannie Buss.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rawse said:


> He said Memphis looked like "Dresden after the war."
> 
> Which, ironically, could be also said for Jeannie Buss.


:laugh: yeah, really. Find it odd, he'd say something like that. 

But you guys will be laughing though when they're a low seed or at home while you're a pretty high seed or even just in the playoffs. You guys had to have had an off night that last game against them.


Hopefully, tonight will be a good game though. You guys have been the only team to actually take it to us, and we were healthy. We might just play 7 guys tonight again cuz of the injuries.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns lossed.........=(


They had a nice come back but didn't finish the game strong.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Grizz win 91-87. 

Marion had a chance to tie it at one point but got blocked by Miller cuz apparently coulda dunked it (listening to it on radio and that is what they said). Then Damon pretty much puts us away.

This is a really bad stretch for us lately. Injuries are ****ing killing us


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The game wasn't on national TV but judging from the boxscore, we didn't draw nearly enough fouls. 4 FT in total. WTF!!!!! 

Diaw/Nash are the only ones that can create for themselves... so both of them drew one foul and that's it!!!

Bell was 3/14. Why couldn't he drive in more????? And Marion??? 

I guess I am mad only because the Suns got so close. I was expecting a loss but since they got close, it makes me want a win!! 


SOMEBODY needs to drive in. Nash can't draw enough fouls. Diaw doesn't have the "star" status to draw enough fouls. God, this is painful. We only took 4 FT and made 3 of them. Do you know how pathetic that is!!!! If we can somehow draw some fouls, we can easily beat the Griz tonight. 


But as depleted as we are... we did fight well. It's just that Clip won tonight and I don't like it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

We had way more turnovers than they did as well, which is what I think really killed us besides anything else. I'm just glad no one else got injured tonight.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

-The refs really have it out for us. AGAIN we didn't have a single free throw ATTEMPT until the 4th quarter (at least the 3rd or 4th game this year). Plus the calls on charges have been very inconsistant.
-The next point, which isn't the refs' fault for once, is why we didn't set any screens for Eddie House towards the end of the game. You can't expect him to shake Eddie Jones on defense by himself.
-I can understand why D'antoni kept Borris out towards the end despite having a near triple-double. Like the rest of us, he was just waiting for the refs to call Kurt's 6th foul. That never happened to Kurt's credit, but making a quick substitution or two can't hurt.
-For the love of God, GET RID OF JIM JACKSON!!! Other than Robert Horry, I'll accept any one player in this league we can get for him.
-And now that I can finally say this without being in fear for my life (they checked guns in that arena for crying out loud), the city of Memphis can suck it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't mind having Jimmy.

Hes a guy with alot of experience and it can help alot come playoff time.

But then again, we might not be in the playoffs if he keeps playing like this.......


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We played hard, came back to almost win. We just need our 3 pt threat to come back, and Barbosa to come back as well.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> -The refs really have it out for us. AGAIN we didn't have a single free throw ATTEMPT until the 4th quarter (at least the 3rd or 4th game this year). Plus the calls on charges have been very inconsistant.
> -The next point, which isn't the refs' fault for once, is why we didn't set any screens for Eddie House towards the end of the game. You can't expect him to shake Eddie Jones on defense by himself.
> -I can understand why D'antoni kept Borris out towards the end despite having a near triple-double. Like the rest of us, he was just waiting for the refs to call Kurt's 6th foul. That never happened to Kurt's credit, but making a quick substitution or two can't hurt.
> -For the love of God, GET RID OF JIM JACKSON!!! Other than Robert Horry, I'll accept any one player in this league we can get for him.
> -And now that I can finally say this without being in fear for my life (they checked guns in that arena for crying out loud), the city of Memphis can suck it.


Suns don't get to the line because they simply are not aggressive taking the ball to the hoop. Shawn Marion either pops for the shot or drives and flips up a shot on the run. He rarely ever takes it strong to the hoop when he's not receiving a pass for a dunk. Diaw doesn't go hard either, he weaves in between guys and flips up a layup. Nash rarely gets fouled because he's not physical either, plus he's usually fades away when he's covered. Bell, Thomas, House, Jones, Jackson are all spot-up shooters, so they rarely get them either. It has absolutely zero to do with the referees. It has everything to do with the fact that the Suns do not play a physical offensive game. Sure, there are bad calls here and there, but it goes both ways.

Also, I doubt anyone wants Jim Jackson. His past says he won't play for any team but a good one, and no good team is going to want him. I've looked at possible Jim Jackson trades. Unless he accompanies someone like Barbosa or a first, I doubt he's going anywhere.


----------

